# Neuer aus Dortmund



## McFarland (11. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich heiße Sebastian, bin 30 Jahre alt und wohne in Dortmund.
Die folgenen Bilder zeigen meinen zweiten angelegten Teich.
Leider ist dieser nur ein Notnagel gewesen. Wir sind im Mai 2007 in unser Haus eingezogen und dann fing die große Gartenarbeit an. Der Garten gefiel uns mal so gar nicht. Da ich irgendwann einen richtigen (großen) Teich haben wollte aber schlichtweg die Zeit und die finanziellen Mittel fehlten musste der Notnagel her. Man will ja was plätschern haben im Garten und die Katzen waren auch schon auf Entzug. 
Gesagt getan wurde ein vorhandenes Beet 1:1 zu einem Teich umfunktioniert. Tiefe wurde so knapp 0,90 m, Maße an der Oberfläche ca. 3x4m Schrittmaße. Dazu wurde noch ein kleiner Wasserfall angelegt mit Minibachlauf von grad mal 1m Länge und davor ein Filter den ich für n Appel und n Ei aufm Trödel erworben hab. Irgend ein kleiner Oase war das. Filtert aber ausreichend. Pumpe war eine 3.500er von Oase und vom Aquarium hatte ich noch einen 30Watt TMC. Alles zusammengebaut, mehr schlecht als recht und fertig war der Teich. Unmittelbar hinter dem angelegten Teich stand noch eine riesige Korniferenhecke die danach gefallen ist (man sieht auf einem Foto noch die Stümpfe!). Inzwischen bin ich mit dem Rest des Gartens sehr weit gekommen und konnte ihn nach meinen Vorstellungen umgestalten so dass ich in diesem Jahr den Teich komplett neu machen kann. Ach ja... letztes Jahr kam noch ein Hund zur Familie dazu und dieser hat ebenfalls großen Spaß am Teich, sogar soviel das im Herbst letzten Jahres keine Wasserpflanze mehr lebte. :evil Da wir in ca. 3 Wochen menschlichen Familienzuwachs bekommen wird die neue Teichanlage dann auch mit einem Zaun versehen damit unser Sohn und der Hund nicht mehr an den Teich können. Passt also alles zusammen. 

[DLMURL="http://www.mcfarland.de/Teich01.jpg"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/DLMURL] - defekter Link entfernt - [DLMURL="http://www.mcfarland.de/Teich03.jpg"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL][DLMURL="http://www.mcfarland.de/Teich04.jpg"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL]

[DLMURL="http://www.mcfarland.de/Teich05.jpg"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL] [DLMURL="http://www.mcfarland.de/Teich06.jpg"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL] [DLMURL="http://www.mcfarland.de/Teich07.jpg"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL] [DLMURL="http://www.mcfarland.de/Teich08.jpg"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL]

[DLMURL="http://www.mcfarland.de/Teich09.jpg"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL] [DLMURL="http://www.mcfarland.de/Teich10.jpg"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL] [DLMURL="http://www.mcfarland.de/Teich11.jpg"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL] [DLMURL="http://www.mcfarland.de/Teich12.jpg"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL]

[DLMURL="http://www.mcfarland.de/Teich13.jpg"] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/DLMURL]


----------



## McFarland (11. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Ach ja, das hier bin ich bei der Reinigung des letzten Teiches, leider sind wir da ausgezogen und zum Glück in das nun eigene Haus. 







Ach ja, und das ist die aktuelle Gartenplanung mit Teichplan.
Der gesamte untere Streifen an der Grundstücksgrenze ist in Kürze fertig. Die gepunkteten Linien stellen Zäune dar. Die neue Teichanlage wird ca. 6x10m Fläche bekommen. Es wird viel Bachlauf und einen großen Pflanzengraben geben. Der Teich wird nur einige __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge beherbergen sowie 1-2 Pärchen __ Sonnenbarsche. Das war es... ich mag natürliche Teiche ohne bunte Fische. Erfreue mich dafür umso mehr an fließendem Wasser und Fischen die in diesem stehen und Beute mache wollen. Als Pumpe wird wohl eine Rohrpumpe eingebaut werden. Da zwitscher ich aber noch mit meinem Händler/Lieferanten. 
Ansonsten ist die Planung Reißskizze... die Ränder werden also nicht so gerade usw.. Ging mir nur um die Dimensionen.
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Christine (11. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Hallo Sebastian,

und :Willkommen2 in unserer kleinen Selbsthilfegruppe der Teichvirusinfizierten. 

Fragen hast Du ja wohl eher weniger. Nach dem ersten Vorgeschmack dürfen wir uns wohl auf eine ausführliche Baudoku freuen - fein! 

Und für dieses und Deine weiteren "Projekte" viel Erfolg! Wir harren mit Spannung der Dinge, die da kommen...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Hallo Sebastian!


Erst mal :willkommen Nachbar!

Aber eine " TMC 30 Watt " für 4000 Liter ist absolut übertrieben. Ich habe eine 11 Watt für meine 6500 Liter und die ist auch nur während der Algenblüte an. Letztes Jahr hatte ich nur 5 Watt, das war allerdings zu wenig.

.


----------



## McFarland (11. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Joa, aber nur fehlten mir die Geldmittel um mal eben für nen Übergangsteich ein neues Gerät zu kaufen das hinterher erst recht überflüssig ist. Also hab ich das vorhandene genutzt (und auch nicht im Dauerbetrieb, sondern mehr nach Bedarf angeschaltet) und werd dann wenn der neue Teich da ist dieses ggf. weiter verwenden sofern überhaupt notwendig. Hatte die TMC noch vom Meerwasseraquarium, da war es eher noch zu wenig.


----------



## elkop (12. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

hallo sebastian,

da ist ja schon wieder ein boxer!!! *freu*

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Moin 

Ich würde eher auf American Stafford (schreibt man das so ) tippen


----------



## McFarland (12. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Richtig, dat isn n Stafford. Oder wenn man auf der Straße gefragt wird, Boxer-Labrador-Mischling. Da sind die Leute dann immer ganz entzückt wie niedlich die doch ist. Sagt man Stafford gehen die Augenbrauen hoch. ;-)

Werde aber bald mal neue Fotos machen, so von allem. Teich, Garten, Hund, Katzen und Aquarium. Meine neue Kamera sollte so in 2 Wochen kommen. Die alte hat Hund als Kauknochen missbraucht.


----------



## McFarland (27. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Hier mal mein aktueller Stand der Dinge damit man sich ein Bild vom Chaos und Elend machen kann. 

Der Teich ist mehr ein Erdloch. Der Hund hat die letzten Reste zerlegt. Um wenigstens noch ein paar Rhizome der wilden __ Iris und vom __ Rohrkolben zu retten hab ich sie abgedeckt. Nicht schön, klappt aber. Im Teich ein ähnliches Bild... Pflanzkörbe umgeworfen usw. usf.. Es wird Zeit... aber ohne Schönwetter geht nix.


----------



## McFarland (27. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Inzwischen bilden sich auch schon die ersten natürlich Moorbeete.


----------



## McFarland (27. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Aber... tröstlich an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich mit meinem Vorgarten die letzten Wochen deutlich vorangekommen bin. Es ist alles bereinigt und gepflanzt. Jetzt fehlen noch ordentliche Beetabschlüsse und ein Hundezaun.
Dafür ist alles Material auch schon gekauft. Zaun liegt in der Hütte... jetzt brauch ich dafür nur nochmal so 2 Tage gutes Wetter, evtl. 3 wenn es schwieriger wird. Dann ist der Vorgarten fertig und ich kann mich dem Teich nähern. Aber leider erst nähern... sind noch n paar andere Kleinigkeiten die Vorrang haben.


----------



## McFarland (27. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Und hier nochmal die geplante Teichform über die Fotos gelegt. 
Nur provisorisch... ich müsste das mal versuchen maßstäblich hinzukriegen. 
Aber dazu fehlt mir... richtig, die Zeit... 
Das beige-farbene Etwas jeweils wird die neue Terasse. Damit spare ich mir ne Menge dusselige Mähecken und hab mehr Platz für Grillfeten.


----------



## McFarland (31. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Das gute Wetter lässt mich schnell vorankommen. Wenn nicht heute oder morgen mein Sohn auf die Welt kommt bin ich am Wochenende fertig mit dem Hundezaun. 
Einzig dieser Gullideckel passte mir nicht ins Konzept. Den kannte ich nicht...
Der war unter ner größeren Pflanze versteckt. Nuja, ein wenig improvisieren und gut is. Heute dann hoffentlich noch den Knick in der Rasenkante und ggf. sogar die Zielgerade.


----------



## McFarland (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Ruhig war es die letzten Tage bei uns... bis gestern nacht!
Um 23.19 Uhr entschloss sich unser Sohn Valerian auf die Welt zu kommen.
Wir sind ja sowas von stolz!
51cm und 3470g hat der kleine Bursche.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Hallo Sebsatian,

Glückwunsch!!!

Eva


----------



## Nickelaus64 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Hallo Sebastian,

das sieht nach nem ziemlichen Wonneproppen aus ... meinen Glückwunsch an Euch zwei !!! Das ist allerdings die beste Entschuldigung wenns am Teich nicht weitergeht  !!! Kümmert Euch erstmal um den Junior...der Rest kommt schon noch ! Viele Grüße aus der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## Uli (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

hallo sebastian,
herzlichen glückwunsch zum nachwuchs.
gruß aus nette


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Hallo Sebastian!

Was für eine schöne Nachricht! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und für den kleinen Mann alles erdenklich Gute und viel Gesundheit! Einen herzlichen Gruß auch an die frischgebackene Mama, sie hat ganze Arbeit geleistet!



Nur die besten Wünsche!!


----------



## McFarland (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Der kleine hat sich inzwischen schon gut gemacht. Ist einfach toll die Entwicklung beobachten zu können. Nur mit dem bewegen klappt es beim Papa gegen abend nicht mehr so gut... woran das wohl liegen mag? ;-)


----------



## McFarland (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Trotz Nachwuchs war ich nicht untätig.
Die Randbegrenzung ist fertig, der Eingangsbereich auch, Zaun gesetzt, Beete teilweise bepflanzt mit Stauden und Kletterrosen und der Zaun mit Clematis begrünt (muss natürlich alles noch wachsen). Die Fläche zwischen Außenmauer/-zaun und Hundezaun ist mit einer Schmetterlingswiese besäät. Diese treibt auch schon mächtig aus dank regelmäßiger Bewässerung.


----------



## McFarland (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Dann ging es weiter... ein Teil des Gartens bestand noch aus nem Erdhaufen den die Vorbesitzer mit irgend so nem Kraut bepflanzt haben. Eigentlich mehr ein Gestrüpp. Fürchterlich widerspenstig und wurzelt wie Sau. Aber... er musst weg. Hat n paar Tage gedauert das Ding abzutragen aber er wurde immer kleiner und kleiner und der Garten dadurch immer größer. Es waren gute 70 Schubkarren voll Erde, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Gut das ich nen Platz hatte wohin damit. Hab mir n Stück Brachfläche neben meinem Grundstücke dazu gepachtet und bepflanze dies nun. Die Mauer noch schnell gesetzt und aufgefüllt.  Die Natursteinmauer wird noch weiter rumgeführt... Fotos folgen sobald ich da weitermachen konnte.
Am WE hat mich der Kindergarten in meiner Straße gefragt ob ich noch 5-6 Schubkarren Mutterboden übrig habe. Die haben ihren Sandkasten erneuert und die Bagger haben viel kaputt gemacht. Ich dachte mir... hmm, eigentlich hätte ich locker nochmal 50-60 Schubkarren Erde übrig vom Teichaushub. Na schaun mer mal... angefangen am Freitag und Samstag weitergemacht. Jetzt sind 50 Schubkarren im Kindergarten verteilt, Beete erneuert und einiges ausgeglichen. Ich habe im Gegenzug ca. ein Drittel der neuen Teichfläche auf eine Ebene gebracht die später das Wasser haben wird (ich schaffe als Grund auf dem ich planen kann :-D) und der Kindergarten hat immer noch nicht genug Erde... was will ich mehr.  Fotos von diesen Arbeiten folgen. Es geht jetzt mit großen Schritten in Richtung Teich.


----------



## HaMaKi (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Toll Sebastian, da warst Du ja super aktiv 

Wie praktisch, dass der Kindergarten in der Nähe gerade Erde braucht. Bei uns lag 'Rest'-Erde länger als geplant in einer Gartenecke -> dort war's dann anschliessend 'etwas kahl' auf dem Boden 

Aber der Nachwuchs bekommt Dich trotz der Rödelei hoffentlich dennoch zu Gesicht? 

Gruß  Marita


----------



## McFarland (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

So, hier die versprochenen Fotos vom Wochenendaushub. Leider straft mich derzeit das Wetter ein wenig. Die Zeit kann ich dann aber mit unserem Sohn verbringen. Wenn das Wetter am kommenden langen WE mitspielt geht es links weiter, an diesem Busch der da NOCH steht und dann gibts den Brückenschlag zum Eingangsbereich. Dann hab ich diese Ecke auch fertig.

Foto 4 zeigt die dann bald entstehenden Dimensionen und Wege. Ich werd nochmal versuchen n Foto vom Fenster oben zu machen. Vorne zu erkennen der große Filtergraben zur Bepflanzung und rechts der lange und breite Bachlauf.


----------



## McFarland (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

So, war ja langes Wochenende und das Wetter war auch perfekt für Gartenarbeit. Ich weiß, immer noch nix direkt vom Teichbau, aber JETZT bin soweit. Gleich nach der Arbeit fahre ich zu meinem Händler und bettel ihn um 2 große Hälterungsbecken an. Eine für die Pflanzen und eine für die Tiere. Dann kann ich den Teich wie er jetzt noch ist zerlegen und endlich richtig loslegen. Das geht aber auch nur weil ich am WE sehr fleißig war wie ich finde.

Der verbliebene Unkrautstreifen vorm Haus wurde komplett entfernt und 35cm tief ausgeschachtet. Drainagefolie wurde an die Hauswand gebracht, Rasenkantensteine eingefasst und mit ner Kiesschicht befüllt damit die Feuchtigkeit nicht direkt am Haus steht. Wir haben zwar keine Probleme mit feuchten Wänden, aber mir behagte es nicht das der Mutterboden direkt bis ans Haus ging. Bei starkem Regen stand so manchmal direkt das Wasser direkt am Haus. Mir behagt es so einfach besser. 
Da ich mich aber nicht mit einfach Sachen zufrieden gebe hab ich aus der gesäuberten Fläche ein Nutzbeet gemacht. Ein Teil für rote Johannisbeeren und ein kleiner, ca. 6qm großer Bereich für ein wenig Gemüse. Rotkohl, __ Lauch, Kopfsalat und 2 Reihen gelbe Zwiebeln mit Möhren gemischt wurde angepflanzt. Zwischen die Johannisbeersträucher hab ich noch gelbe Buschbohnen gesetzt.  
Der Stakettenzaun ist an einer Stelle zum rausnehmen gemacht. Einfache U-Winkel dran und gut. Erspart mir die Bastelei an einem Tor. Außerdem hatte ich nur 4 Bodenschlaghülsen über. 

Ach ja, wie man sehen kann liebe ich mein Auto! Es geht nix über ne gute Nutzlast. 4 Speissfässer ßa 90l wiegen schon was mit Kies/Splitt.


----------



## McFarland (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Noch mehr Fotos:


----------



## McFarland (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Und die finalen Arbeiten... das Pflanzen was mir immer noch das Liebste ist. Hinterher kann man so schön beim Wachsen zusehen.


----------



## Uli (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*



McFarland schrieb:


> Gleich nach der Arbeit fahre ich zu meinem Händler und bettel ihn um 2 große Hälterungsbecken an.



hi,
800 liter bottich kann du dir von mir fuer deinen umbau leihen,dann brauchst du nicht zu betteln.do-nette müßte ja bei dir in der naehe sein.
gruß uli


----------



## McFarland (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Hab schon... nen 500er GFK Behälter habe ich so bekommen vom Händler. Die ganzen kläglichen Pflanzenreste die der Hund mir gelassen hat habe ich in Speissfässern untergebracht.
Heute gehts dann an das entfernen der ganzen Steine und ggf. noch ans Kies waschen.


----------



## McFarland (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Dank gutem Wetter ging es am WE zügig voran. Die restlichen Steine wurden vom Teich entfernt (und von der Wiese), der Kies wurde fein säuberlich aufgelesen und ausgewaschen und am Freitag habe ich sogar noch ein paar qm Wiese abstechen können.
Am interessantesten war aber der kurze Blick in den alten Bachlauf. Er besteht/bestand eigentlich nur aus einer Mischung aus Schilfwurzeln und Schlammspitzschnecken. Jetzt weiß ich auch was für die Filterung verantwortlich war.


----------



## McFarland (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Samstag ging es dann weiter. 
Restliche Grassode abstechen, begonnen Folie zu entfernen und später dann noch die Deckschicht Mutterboden abgetragen. Da kam ganz schön was zusammen. Spätere Gesamtfläche dann 9,5*5m.


----------



## McFarland (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Sonntag ging es dann ab 10 Uhr weiter.
Restliche Folie aus dem alten Teich entfernen, Vlies retten.
Dann mal die ungefähren Dimension aufreißen und los gings mit ausschachten.
Egal wer mir sagte das das ausschachten eines so großen Teiches mit der Hand, und dann noch alleine, ne unsinnige Idee ist hat unrecht. Aber sowas von unrecht... es ist völlig bekloppt, total bekloppt. Wie kann man nur so bescheuert sein und dieses Vorhaben tatsächlich durchziehen?! :crazy  

Sonntag abend hatte ich dann nen gewissen Grund drin und ein "System" mit dem ich mich ganz gut durch den lehmigen Boden durcharbeiten konnte. Leider war es schon so spät das ich aufhören musste, man muss ja schließlich am nächsten Tag arbeiten. Aber... die nächsten Tage geht es weiter.


----------



## McFarland (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Und wer sich fragt wo ich mit dem restlichen Aushub und den ganzen Steinen hin bin... außerhalb meines Grundstückes hab ich nen verrotteten Grünstreifen angepachtet und darf den nun entsprechend gärtnerisch nutzen.

Ein bischen Aushub, ca. 1 Kubikmeter, geht noch drauf, dann wird vorne dicht gemacht mit Grauwacke und der Steingarten ist fertig. Dann muss nur noch bepflanzt werden.


----------



## McFarland (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

So.... morgen früh zwischen 8 und 10 Uhr kommt ein 7 Kubikcontainer und ich hab die nächsten 1,5 Wochen Urlaub!


----------



## Phönix84 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Hey Sebastian

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt! 
Könntest du vielleicht nochmal genau erklären, wie der aufbau deines Teiches werden soll? Mit Profilzeichnung und eingesetzter/geplanter Technik?

Das würde mir bei meiner Planung ungemein helfen...

Gruß
Jens


----------



## McFarland (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Irgendwie hab ich das bisher vergessen... auch gut.

Die Fläche beträgt ca. 9,5x5m. Der Bachlauf rechts wird in seiner ausgehobenen Breite um Grund ca. 1m haben, oben etwas mehr, die Ränder werden ja schräg.
Der Pflanzenfilter wird ca. 1,5m breit und so lang wie möglich. Naja und der Hauptbereich wird einfach auf Volumen ausgelegt. Einige Seerosen sollen rein, die kommen auf Hochsitze. Da muss ich mri noch Gedanken zu machen. Wird aber schon irgendwie. Ob Bodenablauf oder überfolisches KG Rohr das ich verputze weiß ich noch nicht. Eher über der Folie da ich auch in der Tiefe gerne Substrat hätte. Es soll ja ein naturnaher Teich werden mit der hauptsächlichen Biologie im Bachlauf. Dieser soll kein Gefälle haben sondern nur durch die Zirkulationswirkung/Schwerkraft der Rohrpumpe angetrieben werden. Da kommt ne kleine Linn rein die aber dann auch ihre fast vollen 29.000l Strömung macht. Da werden sich dann Elritzen im Bachlauf richtig wohl fühlen. Die grauen Punkte werden größere Steine die die Strömung etwas brechen sollen und in deren Strömungsschatten ich entsprechend pflanzen kann. Geschätztes Gesamtvolumen ca. 25.000l. brutto.
Mehr Technik als die Rohrpumpe wird es auch nicht geben!


----------



## McFarland (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Container ist voll, ich bin voll im A****, Teich immer noch nicht so tief wie ich ihn gerne hätte. Nuja... da muss ich durch. Fotos werden nachgereicht. Morgen wird die Rasenkante betoniert und ggf. der Bachlauf ausgeprägt. Dann kann ich Samstag Folie und Vlies bestellen. :freu


----------



## McFarland (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Hier mal die Bilder...
Pflanzenfilter ist hier schon fast fertig. Kleine Barriere zur Pumpenkammer bleibt damit Schwebstoffe und Schlamm besser absacken können. Und die Rampe zum Container fand ich super, meine Frau gewagt.


----------



## McFarland (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Der Steingarten draußen ist inzwischen auch fertig geworden. Sehr gelungen wie viele Nachbarn und wir selber natürlich auch finden. Hinter den grauten Betonsteinen auf Foto 2 wird nächstes Jahr unser Insektenhotel stehen.


----------



## McFarland (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Gestern und vorgestern dann Rasenkante setzen. Erst einen ganzen Tag lang alles mit Schlauchwaage und Richtschnur ausgerichtet, auf Steinsockel gesetzt und mit Estrichbeton nur punktuell geklebt. So konnte ich gestern dann im großen Stil mit ner handgemachten 4:1 Mischung richtig betonieren. 800l Beton zu machen dauert... hab ich unterschätzt. Da wo die Schalbretter noch stehen muss ich noch ne Lage draufsetzen, ich wollte den aber so erstmal aushärten lassen damit die Schicht nicht zu groß wird. Heute leider Zwangspause wegen Regen. Zu viel Regen, selbst für Schirm und Pavillon. :evil Sind zwar immer auch kleinere Regenpausen, aber der Boden ist sowas von rutschig draußen... besser nicht.
Der verbleibende Betonkies bzw. Rheinsand 0-32mm wird mein Bodensubstrat im Teich werden. 
Aber auf die gewünschten 1,3-1,5m werde ich im Hauptbecken nicht kommen. Container voll, sonst keine Möglichkeiten und Budget begrenzt. Also wird dieses nur 1m tief.


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

hallo sebastian,

deine  teich-baustelle gefällt mir gut   wie ich sehe hast du durch den betonierten rand eine super grundlage für ne ordentliche kapillarsperre geschaffen - klemst du die folie auch mit steinen fest ?

ja ist echt schade das du nicht tiefer kannst, du hast so einen tollen boden zum graben  ohne drainagerohre & co so wie bei mir


----------



## McFarland (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Ich tendiere stark zu Abschlussprofilen in die ich auch zugleich die später folgende Böschungsmatte integrieren kann. Die rundum verlaufende Betonkante ist an sich ideal dafür. 
Axo, heute hab ich angefangen auf 110cm runter zu gehen. Den Aushub entsorge ich peux a peux mittels Anhänger bei der Deponie. Die Tiefe genügt mir dann auch (und meinem Rücken).


----------



## McFarland (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

So, der Abschluss zum Haus ist fertig. Sauber einbetoniert. Höhenunterschied der Rasenkante rundum nun unter 5mm. Bin ja so stolz auf mich. 
Und zugleich sowas von fertig... so langsam streikt alles in mir. Aber... Endspurt. :beeten


----------



## McFarland (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Die Bauaufsicht ist auch stets vor Ort. Es muss ja geprüft werden ob auch alles tief genug wird, Schwimmer und Nichtschwimmerbereich ausreichend tief sind, ob die Verschalung stabil genug ist und die Sollmenge der Schubkarrenfüllung erreicht wurde.


----------



## McFarland (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Und zum Schluss noch der Stand von heute morgen. Kies als Abschluss zum Haus ist eingebracht, das Hauptbecken ganze 2 Spaten tiefer gelegt (bin jetzt auf 120cm brutto  ) und Vlies ist auch schon da und kann heute nachmittag bzw. morgen verlegt werden. naturagart Klemmprofile sind bestellt, Folie auch.
Ach ja, die Trenndämme sind auch ausgeformt. Aus alter Rasenkante und verschlämmtem bzw. verputztem Lehm. Das ist so schon ziemlich hart. Auf die Folie kommt dann aber noch ne gut 5cm starke Betonlaufschicht in die Natursteine eingearbeitet werden. Da geht dann nix mehr auseinander. Fehlen parallel zur Folienverlegung noch die drei Dammdurchführungen. Zwei an der Saugseite und eine an der Druckseite für die Rohrpumpe.


----------



## McFarland (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Mal wieder n paar Fotos für die noch Interessierten...

Vlies verlegt, bei beanspruchten Zonen teilweise 3-lagig da grad kein dickes aufzutreiben war und ich nur 450er bekommen habe. Naja, und der Hund hat auch sein eigenes Planschbecken bekommen in dem sie ungestört toben und matschen kann. So bleibt der Teich wenigstens unberührt.


----------



## McFarland (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Dann kam die Folie, 2 Stücke EPDM 1,15mm und die Dammdurchführungen wurden eingearbeitet. Böschungsmatte drauf bzw. dran mit NG-Klemmprofilen und ein schönes Schnäppchen für Teichpflanzen hab ich auch gemacht. 50 Pflanzen für je 1 Euro... da kann man nicht meckern, oder? 
Pflanzenfilter ist fertig, zumindest grob... Detailarbeiten fehlen noch. Heute und morgen wird der Bachlauf fertig gemacht und dann ist bis auf wenige Kleinigkeiten soweit alles fertig das ich am Sonntag die Tiefzone mit Substrat füllen kann und dann kann komplett Wasser eingelassen werden.


----------



## PatriciaW (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Hallo Sebastian,

kompliement,sieht ja schon super aus  Find auch klasse das der Hund jetzt sein eigenes Planschbecken hat   so sind dann wenigstens alle zufrieden 
Freu mich schon auf deine nächsten Fotos.

_______________________________
Lieben Gruß Patricia


----------



## McFarland (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

So, lange nix von mir hören lassen und es ist viel passiert. Der Teich hat sich richtig gut gemacht und nun kommen nach und nach die Eindrücke. Ein schönes Gesamtbild fehlt mir noch. Dieses muss ich mal am WE bei gutem Wetter machen. Sonst bin ich immer zu spät zu Hause für das richtige Licht.


----------



## Erdmuta (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Ein Wahnsinn, was du da geleistet hast , Hut ab


----------



## McFarland (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Hier nochmal ein Satz aktueller Fotos mit Gesamtansichten:


----------



## gecko73 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

hallo sebastian,
hab mir gerade deine fotos alle nach und nach angeschaut, hätte nicht gedacht das es so toll wird, kompliment.
was ich allerdings bei dir vermisse.....eine kleine sitzecke um den schönen teich zugenießen.
gruß aus unna
andre


----------



## McFarland (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer aus Dortmund*

Die Sitzecke ist vorhanden... auf dem letzten Bild sieht man eine hölzerne Hollywoodschaukel. Von da aus beobachte ich immer die Fische wie sie aus dem Tiefwasser in den Bachlauf strömen. Außerdem findet dort bspw. die Regenbogenelritzenhochzeit statt. Und nur 3m hinter dem Teich ist dank der nun abgebauten Gartenhütte eine große Terasse entstanden. Daher auch nach hinten der Maschendrahtzaun. Den nimmt man gar nicht mehr wahr und kann so den Teich beobachten.


----------

